# New Mantis Lover



## Teamonger (Oct 11, 2016)

Hello all!

I received my first tiny wisp of a nymph from a workmate this spring after he bought an egg case for his children and instantly fell in love with these amazing little insects that are full of personality. Hoping this forum can help me expand my collection


----------



## Flidais (Oct 11, 2016)

Welcome!  I'm a newer Mantis addict, started last spring with ooths for the garden.  This forum is awesome!


----------



## Sarah K (Oct 11, 2016)

Welcome! I am sure you will have no problem finding a few new mantis friends here.


----------



## CosbyArt (Oct 11, 2016)

Hello and welcome to the forum






For a larger collection take a look at the classified ads, and of course the mantis websites like BugsInCyberspace, MantisPlace, and MantisPets.


----------



## dmina (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Rick (Oct 12, 2016)

Welcome


----------



## Teamonger (Oct 12, 2016)

I can't seem to create posts on the classified forum. Besides introducing myself have I missed some step I need to do in order to allow me to?


----------



## CosbyArt (Oct 12, 2016)

Teamonger said:


> I can't seem to create posts on the classified forum. Besides introducing myself have I missed some step I need to do in order to allow me to?


Nope, your not missing anything as any member can create a ad. Just click the button (top right) that says *Start New Topic* right below the rules, and above the ads.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 13, 2016)

Welcome


----------

